# DraftExpress: Is 7th a Reach for Augustin?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-Love-to-Minnesota--2898/



> In desperate need of help at the point guard position, and with D.J. Augustin in their sights holding the 7th overall pick, the Clippers are pondering whether to pull the trigger on the extremely productive sophomore playmaker from Texas. Augustin will clearly be the best point guard on the board, but may be a bit of a reach where they are selecting. Workouts will play a big role in the decision of Elgin Baylor and key decision maker Mike Dunleavy Sr. They will also likely nab a big man with the 35th pick.
> 
> Adding interest is the fact that Augustin has reportedly decided to hire Thad Foucher of Los Angeles-based agency Wasserman Media Group as his representation. Foucher is from Augustin’s home-town of New Orleans, and the agency has strong ties to the Texas program, currently representing LaMarcus Aldridge. If Augustin is selected in the top 10, WMG could have 5 of the top 10 picks in the draft, as they also represent Derek Rose, Brook Lopez, Danilo Gallinari and Anthony Randolph. There are rumors that they may end up signing Russell Westbrook as well.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i think this may be the best option for this point

10x better than drafting danilo


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Opposite i say. Danilo isnt a reach at 7. But augustin is. 

We should either trade up to get mayo, or trade down. Heck, a 12/19 or whatever the nets have could get us both augustin and budinger.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

With the 7th pick, we should draft the best available player, regardless of position. Eric Gordon seems to be the man so far. The Nets is picking at 10 and 21. It looks like a deep draft this year. Maybe we should trade for a couple more mid to late 1st rounders for a shot to get Westbrook, DJ Augustine, Budinger, Rush and Alexander. Anthony Randolph might even be available around 9 to 13.
I rather have young players on the team then washed up veterans which Dunleavy seems to love.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If they really want Augustin the Clippers should trade the 7 to the Nets for 10 and 21. That way they get Augustin around fair value and can get another person later. Not sure Augustin like Westbrook is a value pick at 7.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We need a PG or SG badly! What about a S&T with Maggs for Hinrich? If the Bulls draft Rose they will have no need for Hinrich especially coming off a down season.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Would you rather trade Maggette for Hinrich or Mike Miller? 

If it is possible, I would like us to draft Westbrook and trade for Mag for Miller. If we trade for Hinrich, we should draft Gordon. 

Is that Big Fat Greek finally coming over this year?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

matador1238 said:


> Is that Big Fat Greek finally coming over this year?


Who knows, I think Clipper fans have been curious of this since he was drafted. I don't know how he is doing weight-wise but I want to see him push every player around.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh yeah btw the article that I posted states that the Wolves really like Love so that could bump some people down, not many but maybe Gordon will be there if such an event were to occur.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

augustin isn't a reach at 7. he's going to be a starting pg in the league and that's what the clippers need.

i wouldn't be entirely surprised if the knicks grabbed him at 6 though. they need a pg to run that offense, and augustin would be a good fit in doing that.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> Would you rather trade Maggette for Hinrich or Mike Miller?
> 
> If it is possible, I would like us to draft Westbrook and trade for Mag for Miller. If we trade for Hinrich, we should draft Gordon.


Hinrich, Mobley can still be a solid starter, while Knight is not a starting point guard, at least not anymore. I won't mind seeing a Maggette/Thomas for Hinrich/Hughes type of deal because Larry would be perfect in Dunleavy's boring offense. If we just do a straight swap, you are absolutely right about drafting Gordon at #7, but if we add in the Thomas/Hughes swap, I won't mind reaching for Joe Alexander. I can see Alexander being the ultimate sixth man. I'll type in a few offseason plans in another thread in a second becuase you guys seem to lvoe my complicated trades eace:



> Is that Big Fat Greek finally coming over this year?


I think we'll see how he does in the Olympics and then invite him to summer league, but not offer him an official contract so we can retain his rights. Not sure if that is possible though.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

why in the world would anyone actively trade for larry hughes????

one of the worst, if not the worst, contract in the nba.....makes shaun livingston look like john stockton in terms of durability.....


hell no to larry hughes....


larry hughes is the single biggest reason teams should not give out guaranteed contracts....


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Oh yeah btw the article that I posted states that the Wolves really like Love so that could bump some people down, not many but maybe Gordon will be there if such an event were to occur.


maybe if they are interested in love they will trade down....love surely should be there at #7...so maybe we give up our second round at our #7 for their #3


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nauticazn25 said:


> maybe if they are interested in love they will trade down....love surely should be there at #7...so maybe we give up our second round at our #7 for their #3


that would be freaking sweet....

and imagine if the rumors are true about miami wanting to trade out of the 2nd pick if rose is taken by chicago.....

if miami really does want mayo over beasley we would be in great position to snag beasely....


maybe maggette/3rd pick for 2nd pick/jason williams.....give us a vet point guard who can shoot...of course jwill's knees are breaking down, but we still have livingston and knight.....


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> maybe maggette/3rd pick for 2nd pick/jason williams.....give us a vet point guard who can shoot...of course jwill's knees are breaking down, but we still have livingston and knight.....


THREE injury prone PG.....ahh....no thanks. We all know Livingston will not be the same. Looking at history, he will probably play half the games if lucky. Knight will give play 80% of the games at best....thats if he only plays backups. Jason Williams is getting old and his body just cant hold up for the full season. I dont mind having Smush Parker at back up PG instead of Knight really....

Players we should keep:

Brand
Kaman
Al Thornton
Nick Fazekas
Q Ross

Players we should try to trade:

Maggette
KNIGHT
Tim Thomas
Mobley
Livingston
Powell

Basically, we need a major roster overhaul. This team wont go no where years to come if Baylor, Sterling and Dumleavy dont finally make something happen.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

so you wouldn't want the #2 pick??? just because you don't like jason williams in the deal????i would be willing to give them maggette for nothing if it were possible....

#3 + maggette for #2.....

jason williams was added just to balance out the contracts...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I just dont want 3 injury prone PG on the roster. I would LOVE to pick No. 2. 
If Chicago picks Rose, then No. 2 will obviously be Beasley. Brand will need to go.....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> why in the world would anyone actively trade for larry hughes????
> 
> one of the worst, if not the worst, contract in the nba.....makes shaun livingston look like john stockton in terms of durability.....
> 
> ...


I agree. I want no part of Larry Hughes. They guy has shown zero improvement since his 1 big yr in Washington.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Would you rather trade Maggette for Hinrich or Mike Miller?
> 
> If it is possible, I would like us to draft Westbrook and trade for Mag for Miller. If we trade for Hinrich, we should draft Gordon.
> 
> Is that Big Fat Greek finally coming over this year?


Oooh thats a tough call. I love Mikey Miller's game.

I would just forget about Sofo. I dont want to get our hopes up again


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I have a feeling Brandon Rush and especially Chris Douglas-Roberts will be pretty good players in the league.


----------

